# Winter work boots



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I’m looking for some new winter work boots. I want something slip on but something less heavy duty as my Winter rubber boots

I have been looking at the Wellington style like these








KEEN Utility CSA PHILADELPHIA WELLINGTON Waterproof Contruction Boot : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories


KEEN Utility CSA PHILADELPHIA WELLINGTON Waterproof Contruction Boot : Amazon.ca: Clothing, Shoes & Accessories



www.amazon.ca





Any suggestions


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't work outside when it's cold or wet. Problem solved.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I haven't had an insulated boot in a few decades. Really make me sweat and my feet will stink. The wife appreciates my cold feet.


----------

